# Bikes & Beers Trenton



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 16, 2022)

Bikes & Beers Trenton
					

Bikes & Beers Trenton at RIVER HORSE BREWING is on Saturday April 30th, 2022. Including multiple cycling distances with fully marked routes and ride support! Celebrate with a fun post-ride party with craft beer, live music, food trucks, games, and raffle prizes!




					www.bikesignup.com
				




@Steve Baltera , you up for this?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 17, 2022)




----------

